
AI can predict who will be criminal based on facial features - nmbdesign
http://tmblwd.news/Ldmr/RAJA0p1dxy
======
MatoBo
I can definitely see this misused in the hands of wrong people.. heck, even
the government or corporate world, like rejecting some candidates during the
interview cause they look like criminals or smth? I'm sure it sounds like a
cool tech but feels like a disaster to me.

------
kafkaesq
See previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12983827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12983827)

and the Vice article referred to:

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/new-program-decides-
crimina...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/new-program-decides-criminality-
from-facial-features)

------
bobbles
These researchers are clearly building the wrong thing. Why would you analyze
a face for criminality?

~~~
questionator
What the hell man, you stole my account

